# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Очень красивый, яркий и необычный "букет" из огромного количества игрушек

## Морковный Фреш

Продам вот такой милый "букетик". Очень необычный и яркий подарок. Такой букет никого не оставит равнодушным!

Цена: 400 грн.

Состав: огромное количество милых мягких мишек.

Держать в вазе с водой и подрезать не рекомендуется)







Цена - 400 грн.

Тел. 097 2099826

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.01.2014 в 19:38 ----------

Новая цена - 350 грн.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

350 грн.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Up

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Ап и цена 350 гривен)

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Up

----------


## Морковный Фреш

350 грн.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Ап

----------


## Curtis

Прикольный)
Странно, что до сих пор не ушел... или у Вас их много?
Надо взять себе на заметку)

----------


## Морковный Фреш

> Прикольный)
> Странно, что до сих пор не ушел... или у Вас их много?
> Надо взять себе на заметку)


 Нет, не много) Всего один.

Контактный телефон: 772 772 6

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Ап. 350 грн.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  01.12.2014 в 17:01 ----------

В продаже. 350 грн.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

350 грн.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

350 грн. Ап.

----------


## darna

А сколько там игрушек?

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Много)

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Ап и 350 грн.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

Up. Очень красивый букетик.

----------


## Морковный Фреш

И снова в продаже. За время хранения букет не превратился в "пылесборник", так как обернут и запечатан.
Цена не изменилась. Все те же *350 грн*., что по нынешнему курсу составляет всего 15 у.е.

Тел.: *097 209 9826*

----------

